# Siamese fighter and Celestial Pearl Danio



## Nelson (20 Mar 2016)

Anyone kept these together ?.


----------



## Coursair (20 Mar 2016)

I'd be worried the tiny CPDs would be too afraid of him. Never tried it. My Bettas killed tank mates usually. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nelson (20 Mar 2016)

I thought probably not.
Thanks for your help .


----------



## Aqua360 (21 Mar 2016)

Nelson said:


> Anyone kept these together ?.



All comes down to tank size imo, smaller is more dangerous; the bigger you go, the better your chances become.


----------



## Nelson (21 Mar 2016)

Only 40ltr so I'll give it a miss.


----------



## alto (21 Mar 2016)

A friend has a shop & there is always a small planted tank (or 2) for the CPD's, there is almost always a sale Betta in these tanks as well ...
most Bettas are fine with small fish, while they might spend a bit of effort initially doing some flare & chase, most small fish will easily outmaneuver ornamental Bettas (if you're looking at PK's that's a different scenario, even the most line bred  HMPK's tend to be more focused hunters than their fluffy finned counterparts )  and it's all settled within a few hours or couple days 

If you've only one tank or can't rehome Mr Betta, then caution is good - but this statement might apply to many fish species that are considered as CPD tankmates 

40litre tank + interesting décor, I'd settle the CPD's then add Mr Betta & have high expectations of success ...
 elephant ear/dumbo Bettas also seem pretty low key (though I've not kept these myself), "Giants" though seem to be more predatory & more active (I've no idea on the genetics, most claim mutation but I'm always suspicious of cross breeding having been done in the initial stages)  & larger tanks are often recommended


----------



## Nelson (21 Mar 2016)

Unfortunately Mr Betta is my wife's and there's more chance of me being rehomed .Wanted to put the CPD's in her tank .
Just shutting down my hi tech tank for a little while,so needed somewhere to put them.I've got my low tech,but PH/TDS is a bit low.


----------



## alto (21 Mar 2016)

Nelson said:


> I've got my low tech,but PH/TDS is a bit low.


I suspect they'll do fine (loads of people in my area keep these fish & tap water is soft, acidic ... a few people might be adjusting conditions for the CPD's but most don't, fish seem happy enough with some reports of breeding).

If you want to try integrating them into Mr Betta's space, eject him (kindly) for a day & do some rescaping, add in the CPD's, give them several hours, then add Mr Betta back in ... I'm assuming he's the usual long finned ornamental type  



Nelson said:


> Just shutting down my hi tech tank for a little while


that's a shame ... you might try transitioning it to a lower tech situation if it's an issue of time etc


----------



## Nelson (21 Mar 2016)

alto said:


> I'm assuming he's the usual long finned ornamental type


 


alto said:


> I suspect they'll do fine (loads of people in my area keep these fish & tap water is soft, acidic ... a few people might be adjusting conditions for the CPD's but most don't, fish seem happy enough with some reports of breeding).


That sounds good.Think I'll just put them in my low tech then.


alto said:


> that's a shame ... you might try transitioning it to a lower tech situation if it's an issue of time etc


Not time etc,thinking of getting a slightly bigger tank.
Thanks for your help mate .


----------



## SandstoneSturgeon (24 Mar 2016)

I've only been able to put bottom dwelers with them.


----------

